# C&C 29 MkII



## pbpme (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with these boats. I've found an extremely clean 84' (1 owner-meticulous maintenance) with a great sail inventory, and lots of other goodies. My research says they look popular back east and Lake Ontario has a sailing group related to the C&C 29. 

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://www.cncphotoalbum.com/


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The C&C29 MkII is a pretty boat, the last of them, really, with the traditional C&C look that they had for a long while. It's not large by todays standards, and may well be slightly smaller than the 29MKI.

I think it would be a good two person boat, with enough space for the occasional guest(s).


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree. They are a known quantity on the club race course, but are quite different from the Mk I. A nice coastal cruiser/racer, if a bit primitive from the amenities standpoint now. C&Cs were about sailing, not gold-plated faucets, if you get my drift.


----------



## pbpme (Sep 1, 2007)

Does any one know if these are cored or solid hulls? I had a survor friend poking around on this boat with his moisture meter to determine if it is cored or solid, He could not tell, but there where tell-tale signs of coring (in the hull). He thinks he found some wet spots as well.

Should this be a cause for concern? What would you do, proceed with a full survey or keep looking?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

pbpme said:


> He thinks he found some wet spots as well.
> 
> Should this be a cause for concern? What would you do, proceed with a full survey or keep looking?


I believe the 29s had balsa cored decks like my 27 had. Repairing these decks isn't for the faint hearted. See this example on a 27:

http://www.cc27association.com/fixes/deckrepair/deck.html

Alternatively, it may be hard to find a 23 year-old boat without some moisture in the decks, unless the owners did a superb job of rebedding and didn't go overboard with new holes for dodgers, etc. I've heard of alternative dry out treatments, such as drilling holes in lines in the interior liner, and then covering them with teak strips.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The 29's were introduced after C&C started coring their hulls. None of the MK II brochures seem to specify whether they hull itself is cored. One of the MK I brochures seems to indicate that it is cored. If your surveyor is finding wetness, it could be an expensive repair.


----------



## pbpme (Sep 1, 2007)

I passed on the survey. Too many unknowns about the hull itself. I got an article from practical sailor and they said the hull is a cored with coremat and the decks are cored balsa. There are also statements by C&C that construction techniques varied during the early 80's due to market pressures which are reflected in how the grid system was laid down. i.e. wood, no wood, back to wood, etc.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

In my research on this boat I have found that there is much info on the MKI available but very little on the MKII. The candcphotoalbum site has a rather negative review in designer notes about the MKI but says nothing about MKII. I would hope they made improvements on the later models but with so little info available it makes me think not.


----------



## replusted (Dec 17, 2001)

The C&C 29 mkI and mk2 are two totally different boats. Their hulls and decks are from completely different toolings. The only thing they share in common is their name. The 29mk2 definitely does not have a cored hull. The deck has end grained balsa which does not extend to the toe rail. C&C had the good sense to eliminate the balsa core in that area to prevent water problems in the core in the event that there was a caulking breach at any of the fasteners. The mk2 is a beautiful little yacht. I was speaking to Rob Ball, the designer of that boat at a boat show a few years ago. His comments about the C&C 29 mk2 were extreamly positive. He was actually pretty critical about a couple of other boat designs that were not quite up to C&C's high standards. I didn't expect that. He commented specifically about the 29mk2 and said, "we really got that boat right". Indeed they did. What a great all around boat. It's off wind speed and windward performance is unexpected in a boat with such nice amenities down below. They point very high into the wind (27 degrees apparent) and their narrow waterline beam make for an easily driven hull form. C&C's attention to detail is evident in all parts of the boat. It is a solidly constructed yacht which will hold it's value better than most modern day production boats and sail circles around them on the race course. I've owned one for 10 years now. From time to time I think about up sizing but haven't found another boat for under $60,000 that's worth the move. Well equipped C&C 29's with good sail inventories and electronics are selling between $28000 and $32,000. In my opinion that's a bargain by todays standards.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course, you have to take Rob Ball's words with a grain of salt, as he did design it.


----------



## jmovson (Jun 1, 2010)

*Are there any [email protected] 29 Mark II owners in Rhode Island*

I am considering purchasing this boat and would like to talk to owners with experience in this type of boat who are local?
Thanks
JM


----------



## goofy57 (Jan 18, 2011)

*C&c 29 Mkiii*

There is a 29' C&C MKIII (1983) for sail in my neck of the woods. Appreciate the last person's comments especially about not having the balsa wood cores on the deck go right to the edge to prevent water damage. Are your positive comments about the MKII also extended to the MK III?


----------



## thehardaground (Jan 19, 2011)

Never heard of a MK III 29. Do you have a link for the boat?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Suspect he means MkII


----------

